# Jade and Ginger



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Jade



























Ginger


----------



## Katie_Renee (Nov 12, 2007)

AWE!!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

how old? is she one of the babies? she sure doesnt look like a baby! so cute though


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

No they're not the babies they're my other 2 girls, Jade is 6 months and GInger is 8 months


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

k cuz i was scared at the rate of growth for a minute there.....


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw,what lovely girls! =)


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Loving the Nickelback CD in there.




Where it belongs.


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Lmao yes ginger decided she was going to steal it, she enjoys shiney things, lol


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Very pretty! I love those colors. And that sparkley igloo is cute too!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

They both have gorgeous coloring!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

jade looks a lot like one of my boys Gus. adorable!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

they are gorgeous. jade looks like my cirrus, and your ginger looks like my meggsy. my ginger was all the one colour... ginger, surprisingly enough, lol!!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Your girl are so pretty, I want to steal thems XD
Oh, and where did you get that wire? I have the same cage and one of my girls like to try to escape through the bars. I've got some other stuff on it right now, but I'm a bit paranoid with it at the moment.


----------

